# reduce flow for eheim 2217



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well, the larger media chamber on the 2217 is the advantage in with reduced flow... 
You can use a spraybar on each return and point them at the glass, when the water hits the glass it will angle both up and down, cutting back the flow dramatically...


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

aim it at the wall it's attached to. same amount of water flowing through the tubes but not creating current.


----------



## rahlcepx516 (Dec 4, 2009)

You could also try sending it through two separate tubes, with larger output holes. I think the output of the 2217 is 1/2" right? So just hook up one or two hoses that expand to 3/4" and you should be fine. You might not get a good enough circulation back to your intake tube though.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

you could setup T offs this way you have 2 returns from each filter.


----------



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you looked at the Do!Aqua Poppy glass pipe?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys this looked like a good thread, I just hooked up my Eheim 2217 today and the flow is HUGE! Many of my plants are bending over backwards which can't be healthy can it? I'm using one eheim with a HOB until my eheim gets cycled, then out goes the HOB. Do I need to move my plants? Angle the bar towards the back wall, or something else enitirely?
Thanks,


----------



## iliketogolf (Feb 7, 2010)

killaguppy said:


> Have you looked at the Do!Aqua Poppy glass pipe?


I never heard of such thing till now. How effective is it and can I assume it won't cause CO2 to escape?

I did reverse my spraybars last night and that seemed fairly effective. My only concern was breaking the water surface because the flow hits that wall pretty hard.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

pianofish said:


> I just hooked up my Eheim 2217 today and the flow is HUGE! Many of my plants are bending over backwards which can't be healthy can it?
> Thanks,


Your sig says your on a 75 Gal tank too....a single 2217 on a 75 and its creating massive flow? 


I am running a 2217 on a 38 gal tank and I would call it 'acceptable' flow. not OMG BEST FLOW EVER.....I got rid of the spray bar and went with their version of lily pipes which gives a cleaner look and increased my flow (yay, double plus!)


As to running 2 on a 75, I would think that would be just right...instead of pointing them at the walls, try enlarging the holes on the spray bar. just bit by bit. Its like putting your finger on a hose, the water pressure forces the flow by fast. If you make the holes larger, your taking your finger off the hose a little bit, slowing it down a little bit. very customizable.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah I see! thanks, will have to try that.


----------

